# Gary Moore mit 58 Jahren gestorben



## Mandalorianer (7 Feb. 2011)

*Tot in Hotelzimmer 
Gary Moore mit 58 Jahren gestorben​*

*
Gary Moore ist tot! Der Ex-Gitarrist der irischen Rockband „Thin Lizzy“ starb mit 58 Jahren. Der Rock- und Blues-Gitarrist wurde tot im Zimmer eines Luxushotels im Urlaubsort Estepona an der spanischen Costa del Sol gefunden. ​*

Gary Moore galt als einer der besten Gitarristen seiner Zeit.

Wie das Gitarren-Genie gestorben ist, ist noch nicht bekannt. Laut den spanischen Behörden waren aber keine Anzeichen von Fremdeinwirkung feststellbar. Eine Obduktion in Málaga soll die Umstände noch eindeutig klären.

Sein Vorgänger bei „Thin Lizzy“, Eric Bell, glaubt nicht, dass Moore wie viele seiner Kollegen ein Opfer des Rock-'n'-Roll mit Alkohol und Drogen geworden ist. „Er war ein gesunder Kerl“, sagte Bell der BBC.

Schlagzeuger und Bandkollege Brian Downey reagierte geschockt: „Ich kann noch nicht glauben, dass er nicht mehr da ist.“ Moores Nachfolger als Gitarrist bei „Thin Lizzy“, Scott Gorham, sagte: „Es war eine Ehre, mit ihm auf der Bühne gestanden zu haben.“

Moore stammte aus Belfast in Nordirland. Schon mit 16 Jahren arbeitete er mit dem „Thin-Lizzy“-Frontmann Phil Lynott zusammen.

Mehrmals hatte der Band-Gitarrist die irische Rockgruppe verlassen, war aber wieder zurückgekehrt. 1972 gründete Moore seine eigene Band, in der er auch sang. Deren einziges Album „Grinding Stone“ wurde jedoch kein Erfolg.

In den Jahren danach arbeitete er viel als Studiomusiker. Gary Moore war zuletzt als Sänger und Solo-Gitarrist erfolgreich und mehrmals auf Deutschland-Tournee.


​*Mögest Du in Frieden Ruhen
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## spunk88888 (7 Feb. 2011)

Ach Mensch 
Er war einer meiner Lieblingsgitarristen, habe ihn leider nie live gesehen...


----------



## JayP (8 Feb. 2011)

Oh mann, echt schade um einen der weltbesten Gitarristen aller Zeiten.

Gerade damals mit stil got the blues war er ja tierisch erfolgreich und hat wenigstens mal zeitweise den Ruhm genossen den er verdient hatte.

Gary Moore war vor allem einer der wenigen Gitarristen der beides konnte:

Schnell und mit Gefühl und Melodie:thumbup:

Umso trauriger das er uns jetzt schon verlassen hat, aber durch seine Musik und Talent wird er eh nie vergessen werden.

Außerdem kann er jetzt ja auch wieder mit ein paar mehr Talenten jammen die uns auch alle zu früh verlassen haben z.B. Stevie Ray Vaughanengel09


----------



## MarkyMark (8 Feb. 2011)

Traurig traurig .. THE LONER zaubert mir heute noch eine Gänsehaut. Ich werde ihn vermissen.


----------

